# Sticky  2023 Predictions Contest



## kcowan

2023 Predictions Contest

The predictions contest is on again! For those among us who are still brave enough to declare where you think we are headed!

Please enter your guesses or forecasts for the values on December 31, 2023 in the following format:

S&P500:
TSX:
GOLD:
OIL:
CAD:

with the dollar amounts in USD. The index is just that. No dollar value. The deadline is January 23 at 9:30 EST and the first results will be published after market close in January.

Results will be published monthly. If you decide to change your submission, please just edit the original submission before the deadline. Let's hope the markets will cooperate this year so my performance improves. My target is top half.


----------



## Thal81

After doing terrible in 2022, I'm ready to do it all over again. Bold predictions or fail trying!

S&P500: 4500
TSX: 23000
GOLD: 1600
OIL: 70
CAD: 0.80


----------



## MrBlackhill

S&P500: 3777
TSX: 18777
GOLD: 1907
OIL: 67
CAD: 0.71


----------



## nortel'd

Based on my crystal ball, I predict on December 31, 2023 the .....
S&P: 3762 
TSX: 18997
GOLD: 1785
OIL: 83.50
CAD: 0.7554


----------



## Rising Tide

S&P500: 4391
TSX: 20832
GOLD: 1947
OIL: 89
CAD: 0.76


----------



## dubmac

S&P500: 3900
TSX: 17500
GOLD: 1800
OIL: 75
CAD: 0.73


----------



## TomB16

Beaver101 ~ 15000 posts


----------



## Beaver101

^ To save Keith from telling you this but you're off topic here. However, I can make your prediction above come true for 15,000 gummie bears or $5,000 simple "cash" in Canadian dollars will be fine. No cryptos, permissory notes or any other form or shape of payment accepted.


----------



## spiritwalker2222

S&P500: 4200
TSX: 21500
GOLD: 1822
OIL: 80.58
CAD: 0.75


----------



## damian13ster

S&P500: 4100
TSX: 20500
GOLD: 1810
OIL: 87
CAD: 0.74


----------



## MrBlackhill

For the fun: Top Wall Street strategists give their S&P 500 forecasts for 2023 By Investing.com


----------



## james4beach

MrBlackhill said:


> For the fun: Top Wall Street strategists


That's pretty funny that the very high one is the Fundrat guy. That is not a firm with any history or reputation. It's really just this crypto/bitcoin pumper who has been appearing on CNBC for the last couple years. He mainly promotes high-risk tech stocks and crypto.


----------



## Freedom2022

S&P500: 3,200
TSX: 17,500
GOLD: $1,900
OIL: $70
CAD: 0.7


----------



## gardner

S&P500: 4,128
TSX: 20,128
GOLD: 1,912.80
OIL: 81.28
CAD: 0.75128


----------



## My Own Advisor

MrBlackhill said:


> For the fun: Top Wall Street strategists give their S&P 500 forecasts for 2023 By Investing.com
> 
> View attachment 24059



Tom Lee is out of his mind.... LOL


----------



## My Own Advisor

Here we go....

Based on my 2023 crystal ball as well....

S&P: 4,216
TSX: 20,960
GOLD: 2,010
OIL: 87
CAD: 0.76


----------



## marina628

S&P: 4,480
TSX: 21400
GOLD: 2,135
OIL: 89
CAD: 0.74


----------



## prisoner24601

S&P500: 4200
TSX: 21600
GOLD: 1700
OIL: 80
CAD: 0.74


----------



## AlwaysLearning

S&P500: 4350
TSX: 21300
GOLD: 1950
OIL: 110
CAD: 0.76


----------



## KaeJS

S&P500: 4110
TSX: 21300
GOLD: 1790
OIL: 69
CAD: 0.75


----------



## ddivadius

S&P500: 4390
TSX: 21222
GOLD: 1805
OIL: 84
CAD: 0.77

Bonus: BTC USD = 20500


----------

